# How much Hash per Ounce trim normally?



## businessmen (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a big ziploc of nice trim in the freezer. Gonna buy some bubble bags today. Just the 1 gal 4 bag. How much do you end up with per once roughly? Thanks


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 14, 2010)

jorge cervantes says 100 grams of trim should make 10 grams of hash..so 10 to 1


----------



## businessmen (Jun 14, 2010)

cool thanks, we shall take a look tomorrow at my totals! It came out kinda green/brown. Just got a 4 bag bubble bag 1 gal. Its kinda small, had to do 3 batches. Had a gallon of trim. Im guessing a few oz, and was guessing I got a few gms of hash. So thats more like 60/1...


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea I was going to say more like 1-2/gm per oz of BUD, and 1/4-1/2gm for trim. Jorge Cervantes is an idiot. He just tells newbs what they want to hear to sell books.


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 15, 2010)

when seed banks start selling strains named after you ...then i will start taking your advice over jorge cervantes...you ARE a newb compared to jorge cervantes .lmao @ you calliing him an idiot. hes one of the best pot growers in the world. im sure he knows what hes talking about. what reason does he have to lie about somthing like that?


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, it's obvious youve never made hash, or you'd know cervantes ratio is complete BS 

I did the bubble bag way once and got 4g off ~100g trim.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn, I kinda wasted my money on the bags. Shoulda done butter or something. Thanks gonna weigh it now. Should be dry overnight on cardboard pressed out thin right? I didnt powder it...


----------



## sickshot (Jun 15, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> lol, it's obvious youve never made hash, or you'd know cervantes ratio is complete BS
> 
> I did the bubble bag way once and got 4g off ~100g trim.


Wouldnt it depend on what strain the leaf etc came from ? THC content wise ?


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 15, 2010)

organic manifesto said:


> when seed banks start selling strains named after you ...then i will start taking your advice over jorge cervantes...you ARE a newb compared to jorge cervantes .lmao @ you calliing him an idiot. hes one of the best pot growers in the world. im sure he knows what hes talking about. what reason does he have to lie about somthing like that?


Apparently you are the one in the dark. ANY and ALL of the information he has published worth a shit was from SOMEONE else. At best he's organizer, at worst a plagiarist. He certainly didn't come up with anything revolutionary, and there's plenty of information in there that is utter bullshit. 

I'm not saying his books are garbage, there is some good information, but HE himself is an idiot.


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 15, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> lol, it's obvious youve never made hash, or you'd know cervantes ratio is complete BS
> 
> I did the bubble bag way once and got 4g off ~100g trim.


actually i have made hash..so its obvious you dont know what your talking about..and it definetly depends on the strain and how much thc it has..YOUR JUST A BUNCH OF HATERS


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 15, 2010)

sickshot said:


> Wouldnt it depend on what strain the leaf etc came from ? THC content wise ?


Correct, and also the ratio of trim vs leaves used. When I did it I had maybe 60% trim, some popcorn bud, and the rest leaves. Still, 4g is not bad from 2 plants.


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 15, 2010)

why would high times put someone thats an "idiot" in charge of answering alll there questions..now danny danko does it ..but seriously..you have to know alot about weed to be the guy who answers all the weed questions for high times..dont hate jorge cause hes successful and knows more about weed the you..stop being haters..


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 15, 2010)

organic manifesto said:


> actually i have made hash..so its obvious you dont know what your talking about..and it definetly depends on the strain and how much thc it has..YOUR JUST A BUNCH OF HATERS


Oh, so you got 10g hash off 100g trim? Pics?


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah lets stop the hate, everybody here has good info for me, from their experience, and I appreciate it. Heres what I got, its 5.5 g, assuming its dry. The first batch I did by hand came out nice and light colored, but hardly any. So I tried a few other ways to mix it better. Ended up putting it in my wifes stand mixer, and using the dough hook. THen pouring back in the bags to settle. Think thats the way to go. But maybe it is contaminated from mixing too hard. The water got real green/brown. So Im hoping its just the water that made it darker. Not contaminants. 

I didnt get a bucket with my bags, and I couldnt find one that fit, so it was ghetto. I dont know how much trim went in either. At least a few ounces, could be twice that


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

forgot these...


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 15, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Yeah lets stop the hate, everybody here has good info for me, from their experience, and I appreciate it. Heres what I got, its 5.5 g, assuming its dry. The first batch I did by hand came out nice and light colored, but hardly any. So I tried a few other ways to mix it better. Ended up putting it in my wifes stand mixer, and using the dough hook. THen pouring back in the bags to settle. Think thats the way to go. But maybe it is contaminated from mixing too hard. The water got real green/brown. So Im hoping its just the water that made it darker. Not contaminants.
> 
> I didnt get a bucket with my bags, and I couldnt find one that fit, so it was ghetto. I dont know how much trim went in either. At least a few ounces, could be twice that


That's a good idea. I'm sure my wife wouldnt mind if I borrowed her KitchenAID for a few hours


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah gotta use the dough hook on low speed. Perfect slow mixing. And get crushed ice. I tried cubes from the freezer trays and it jammed it up and it sent em flying around the kitchen! Saran wrap over the bowl helped contain the explosions.

So hows it look amigos? Not the blonde I was hoping for, but I like the weight on it! Stuff on the left is from the 25 micro and the right is the 73


----------



## purplehazin (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha sounds good, thanks for the tips. +rep


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 15, 2010)

organic manifesto said:


> why would high times put someone thats an "idiot" in charge of answering alll there questions..


Because he is knowledgable, but more so a good Writer. You really just have to know what you can take for heart and not. A lot of the techniques, theories, and opinions are just that... and usually doesn't explain the rhyme or reason behind it. It's all too easy for a newbie to find themselves overwhelmed with information.


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 15, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> Because he is knowledgable, but more so a good Writer. You really just have to know what you can take for heart and not. A lot of the techniques, theories, and opinions are just that... and usually doesn't explain the rhyme or reason behind it. It's all too easy for a newbie to find themselves overwhelmed with information.


 whatever makes you feel better haha


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

so hows it look?


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 15, 2010)

businessmen said:


> so hows it look?


I'd smoke it. Looks better than the little black ball I've got here haha.


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 15, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Yeah gotta use the dough hook on low speed.


That is important if someone wants better hash. The tendency is to beat and whip the trimmings to try to knock off all the trichomes but in doing so people near-liquefy a large amount of plant matter and it can then pass through the various different micron screens. They end up with more hash but it is lower quality hash. 

Someone just needs to practice a bit and learn to not be greedy. They only want to knock off the trichome heads while breaking as few of them as possible and not chewing up plant matter to where it can pass through the screens. If they can do that, and if they have decent herb trimmings to use, they will have some high quality hash.


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 15, 2010)

What'd you use to make it? I've got one pakistan chitral I think I'm going to do the whole plant with.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive got alot of different strains in here... Probably why it had even amount in the 2 smaller screens. One plant was even an experiment I did flowering outdoors this spring. Ended up with bad bugs the last week before harvest. Aphids whitefly and thrips all attacked! I sprayed with take down garden spray I think a week before. But still lots of dead bugs on it. So I water cured it to get em outa there. Worked pretty good. But not good enough to wanna smoke... So I saved for hash. Guess I probably made my money back evenly with over 5 grams of decent hash, spent 100 on the bags. I needa order a proper bucket tho. 

Do I need to crumble to dry? I made them pretty flat and the cardboard wicked what it could from them. My brother asked how it smelled. And it doesnt really. Does it get better with a cure? Should I ball it up?


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 15, 2010)

You don't want it so dry that it powders up but it needs to be somewhat dry. The water needs to be REALLY cold too, the colder the better. I usually put plenty of water in the freezer before hand so it's just above freezing. Subcool had a pretty good guide on bubble bags over in the organics forum I believe. 

Not sure about curing hash. I've always just let it dry out a bit then smoked it. Never really made enough to last that long.


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 21, 2010)

With head judge Jorge Cervantes presiding, an all-star panel of HIGH TIMES cultivation writers and California based medical marijuana experts put their heads together and tested literally dozens of entries before making their final selections. WAY TO GO JORGE!!! YOU THA MAN!!!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Jun 21, 2010)

organic manifesto said:


> With head judge Jorge Cervantes presiding, an all-star panel of HIGH TIMES cultivation writers and California based medical marijuana experts put their heads together and tested literally dozens of entries before making their final selections. WAY TO GO JORGE!!! YOU THA MAN!!!


 You can tell your a kid or a newbie by that Jorge bullshit.His advise is bullshit,plain and simple.Ive been growing over 30 years and alot of his advise is just plain stupid..Danny Danko is no better,I bet you a thousand dollars that neither of them fuckers have even grown a plant in years...High Times he!!!!!!
Good job on your hash.....peace


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 21, 2010)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> You can tell your a kid or a newbie by that Jorge bullshit.His advise is bullshit,plain and simple.Ive been growing over 30 years and alot of his advise is just plain stupid..Danny Danko is no better,I bet you a thousand dollars that neither of them fuckers have even grown a plant in years...High Times he!!!!!!
> Good job on your hash.....peace


 i smell a little jealousy..ahahhahah its sooo funny to hear the haters..maybe one day youll grow up and be as succesful as danny danko and jorge..til then......


----------



## organic manifesto (Jun 21, 2010)

give me examples of things he says that are not true..dont just accuse him of being a liar..and BOOOOO to old men who get a hard on off telling people how long they have been growing...to me ..it comes off as you being a pretty insecure person


----------



## quietguy420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> You can tell your a kid or a newbie by that Jorge bullshit.His advise is bullshit,plain and simple.Ive been growing over 30 years and alot of his advise is just plain stupid..Danny Danko is no better,I bet you a thousand dollars that neither of them fuckers have even grown a plant in years...High Times he!!!!!!
> Good job on your hash.....peace


 I dont give a crap where the information comes from as long as its helpful. Dont know much about these guys except cervantes takes the time to make thorough videos explaining common things that growers need to know, whether he got this info from some grower he knew 10 years ago or if it came from experience, if its true and helpful whats it matter>
High times magazine may not get it right all the time but shit at least they have been trying for the last 33 years to enlighten the world and cannabis community even when their magazine was taboo.

Not everyone has access to the quality of starting cannabis and the quality of trim matter that cervantes does so dont expect the full 1.10 ratio. 
He doesnt use ground up stems, and only the frostiest sugar leaves are used, along with those fuzzy popcorn nugs =D


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 21, 2010)

organic manifesto said:


> give me examples of things he says that are not true..dont just accuse him of being a liar..and BOOOOO to old men who get a hard on off telling people how long they have been growing...to me ..it comes off as you being a pretty insecure person


Well first off he says that ferts determine the sex of plant, which has no basis for comparison. He tells people to plant with the root tip down which is clearly wrong. He doesn't even know where he's from, or what his name is. That's right he's George Van Patten from Europe not Jorge Cervantes the sinsimelia growing mexican. It's all hype to sell his books, which aren't much more than summaries of his articles from high times.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn i read through this thread,
Why dont people talk about the varieties of making hash,
Not say that one way is the best way. Everyone does it their ways and some ways are found to be better,
I know i use this forum for information, and guidience on growing MJ. and i need guidence for making my hash later when i harvest. So calm down and burn a


----------



## The Undertoker (Jun 21, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Damn i read through this thread,
> Why dont people talk about the varieties of making hash,
> Not say that one way is the best way. Everyone does it their ways and some ways are found to be better,
> I know i use this forum for information, and guidience on growing MJ. and i need guidence for making my hash later when i harvest. So calm down and burn a


Sounds good to me!

I recently tried Gumby hash for the first time and thoroughly enjoyed it, you generally end up with more hash but more impurities, its a fair exchange and a robbery all in one but worth the effort.

And its easy too! i wont bore you all with the details as im sure you guys know,lol

It also kind of eradicate the need to argue about jorge as i dont believe he has spoke of it and its a completely different method ( sort of)lol

Peace out peeps


----------



## The Undertoker (Jun 21, 2010)

businessmen said:


> so hows it look?


Looks good to me dude, i haven't tried that method but it looks sound dude, roll it ,lick it, smoke it,lol


----------



## grapesnowcone (Jun 21, 2010)

my friend just got 2 grams of hash from a half ounce of northern lights..


----------



## chittychitty (Jun 21, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> Yea I was going to say more like 1-2/gm per oz of BUD, and 1/4-1/2gm for trim. Jorge Cervantes is an idiot. He just tells newbs what they want to hear to sell books.


haha, that is so far off! if you only got 2 grams from an ounce of bud, a gram of hash would be worth around $150 (inflated). you'd be throwing bud down the toilet. i would estimate an ounce of bud yielding at least 7 or 8 grams of hash. trimmings, probably 10g/pound.

and wow, what a hater!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Jun 21, 2010)

organic manifesto said:


> give me examples of things he says that are not true..dont just accuse him of being a liar..and BOOOOO to old men who get a hard on off telling people how long they have been growing...to me ..it comes off as you being a pretty insecure person


 Dude my grows speak for themselves,show me just one of his!!!Ive been reading high times way before that idoit was brought on board.....


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 22, 2010)

Organic your calling therapy man a insecure person.....hahaha
Your the one that is Closed Minded. Open your eyes to other ways of growing/making hash/or anything to do with MJ.


----------



## CisGreen (Jun 25, 2012)

whiteflour said:


> Well first off he says that ferts determine the sex of plant, which has no basis for comparison. He tells people to plant with the root tip down which is clearly wrong. He doesn't even know where he's from, or what his name is. That's right he's George Van Patten from Europe not Jorge Cervantes the sinsimelia growing mexican. It's all hype to sell his books, which aren't much more than summaries of his articles from high times.


I know this thread is old but I just had to respond to this clearly clueless user named whiteflour. Jorge NEVER states "ferts determine the sex of plant:. This is just complete BS and you could never in a million years find this quote by him in writings or in videos. Just a lie by whiteflour. I plant with root tip sideways. Up, down, sideways, just throw in at any angle, IT DOESN'T MATTER! You are the biggest idiot I've seen on here yet, and that's saying A LOT.


----------



## CisGreen (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Dude my grows speak for themselves,show me just one of his!!!Ive been reading high times way before that idoit was brought on board.....


I really loved "*Dude my grows speak for themselves". *You are another idiot with multiple posts. You have ZERO journal entries, you have ZERO photos up. You are another wanna-be who talks the talks. Nothing more. Out of 1,713 posts you have 1 fricking like. You are the fraud. Jorge couldn't even school you you suck so bad. Not that this dope will ever read this being he hasn't even been on here in 2 years. Just a complete loser. Rollitup and other forums should automatically delete those who have been inactive so long, not to mention delete those that have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## CisGreen (Jun 25, 2012)

whiteflour said:


> Well first off he says that ferts determine the sex of plant, which has no basis for comparison. He tells people to plant with the root tip down which is clearly wrong. He doesn't even know where he's from, or what his name is. That's right he's George Van Patten from Europe not Jorge Cervantes the sinsimelia growing mexican. It's all hype to sell his books, which aren't much more than summaries of his articles from high times.


Another loser that hasn't been active in years. Delete these threads!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jun 25, 2012)

whiteflour said:


> Well first off he says that ferts determine the sex of plant, which has no basis for comparison. He tells people to plant with the root tip down which is clearly wrong. He doesn't even know where he's from, or what his name is. That's right he's George Van Patten from Europe not Jorge Cervantes the sinsimelia growing mexican. It's all hype to sell his books, which aren't much more than summaries of his articles from high times.


Yeah man. When I found out that Bob Dylan was actually Robert Zimmerman, I went straight to the message boards and exposed him for the terrible song writer he is...


----------



## Moogoodoo (Jun 22, 2020)

I just want to know the best way to get the most hash from the least weed / trim and is do you get more oil or hash with the same amount of trim/bud


----------



## Nizza (Jun 22, 2020)

Moogoodoo said:


> I just want to know the best way to get the most hash from the least weed / trim and is do you get more oil or hash with the same amount of trim/bud


The biggest yield will have the lowest potency.
Dry ice method for high yield
Ice water/bubble hash for low yield high potency 

trim will give you less than buds..

this thread is 10 years old now!


----------



## Grimster21 (Dec 31, 2020)

purplehazin said:


> lol, it's obvious youve never made hash, or you'd know cervantes ratio is complete BS
> 
> I did the bubble bag way once and got 4g off ~100g trim.


Then u dont know what ur doing I got 30 grams off 300 first time


----------



## Smittyj2010 (Nov 10, 2021)

purplehazin said:


> lol, it's obvious youve never made hash, or you'd know cervantes ratio is complete BS
> 
> I did the bubble bag way once and got 4g off ~100g trim.


You didn't do the process right. Or you used crappy trim. Like bud in whitefish Montana that comes from Canada. That's stuff would produce 10 gs per 100 gs of trim no problem. You can put it in a baggie or you get velcro rip where all your trichs get stuck to the baggie and when you open it it goes rrrriiiiipppppp. And you cry.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 10, 2021)

Smittyj2010 said:


> You didn't do the process right. Or you used crappy trim. Like bud in whitefish Montana that comes from Canada. That's stuff would produce 10 gs per 100 gs of trim no problem. You can put it in a baggie or you get velcro rip where all your trichs get stuck to the baggie and when you open it it goes rrrriiiiipppppp. And you cry.


10 years damn near...why?


----------



## T Ray (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

I just made some ice water hash lol. I used close to pound of scrap. And I have 89 grams of 25 and 73 micron hash. The other bags Claim I don’t keep. Feed it to the chickens


----------



## Potsbury dope boy (May 1, 2022)

organic manifesto said:


> jorge cervantes says 100 grams of trim should make 10 grams of hash..so 10 to 1


I used a half pound of trim an got an oz of bubble hash


----------



## Potsbury dope boy (May 1, 2022)

Hi there this is what you need you need a half pound of trim to make an oz of bubble hash. Then you need a drill with a long painter bit an a 5 Gallon bucket an a bag of ice then mix


----------



## Potsbury dope boy (May 1, 2022)

I know I made an oz


----------



## Potsbury dope boy (May 1, 2022)




----------



## klmmicro (May 1, 2022)

LOL, this thread compelled me to pull my bubble bags out of our shed. I, well...my other half, did the mixing last time we used them with a paint mixer on our battery drill. We were working with two pounds of mostly trim and a little shake mixed. We were able to get about a half ounce. It was a surprisingly low yield...but was POTENT stuff! We used crushed ice as the cubes cause the stirrer to "catch" and the drill would torque the hands hard.

Cannot wait to trim our upcoming plant and see what we can make with whatever we get!


----------



## Potsbury dope boy (May 2, 2022)

klmmicro said:


> LOL, this thread compelled me to pull my bubble bags out of our shed. I, well...my other half, did the mixing last time we used them with a paint mixer on our battery drill. We were working with two pounds of mostly trim and a little shake mixed. We were able to get about a half ounce. It was a surprisingly low yield...but was POTENT stuff! We used crushed ice as the cubes cause the stirrer to "catch" and the drill would torque the hands hard.
> 
> Cannot wait to trim our upcoming plant and see what we can make with whatever we get!


That awesome to here. I used 2 pounds of trim an my end result was 2 oz dry bubble hash here are the numbers from start to finish


----------

